# Make sure your User name and domain are correct...



## MattGoose

So, I think I've done it now....

win2kpro on a compaq evo notebook.

Here's the history:
I have been using my father's work box to write my final exams because my XP box has been too flaky lately.

I decided to attempt to offload some of the files from my computer to his, as I'm pretty certain that having less than 1gb free space was causing at least a portion of my problem.

Tried to do that with a patch cable using the ethernet connection. I set up the workgroup MSHOME, without a problem on the XP box. When I went to do the same thing on the 2k box, it was a member of a domain, which one I dont specifically remember. I switched the member selection workgroup, and filled in MSHOME. When I pressed OK, a dialog box appeared prompting me to restart my computer to allow network changes to take effect. 

That didnt seem like a dangerous thing to do, so I did...

Now, when I try to long on, I get a box that says 
"The system could not log you on. Make sure your User name and domain are correct. Letters in passwords mut be typed in the correct case. Make sure that Caps Lock is not accidentally on."

The problem is that, to the best of my knowlede, you cant change the domain until you have logged on. I dont have admin access either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've looked through the forum history, and haven't found anything on point.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Ashler

When you are logging in, are you logging on locally? (Make sure the name of the computer is listed in the drop down menu, not the name of domain). What account are you trying to log in as? You cannot log in with the same account that was on the domain because you actually need to be connected to the domain to get your credentials. You need to log in with a local user account. If you don't have one, you will need the Administrator login and password to create one.


----------

